# hich smoker best for low temp fish smoking?



## runway1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ok, it's "which", not "hitch" but I can't find how to edit that.

I'm deciding between the MES 30"


and the Char-Broil Delux


I've read much about both but nothing specifically addressing low temp control for smoking fish.  Yes, I intend to throw in many butts, ribs and briskets as well, but want to make sure I can get good low-temp control for fish also.  Your recommendations?  Thanks all!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2017)

Below the title in *RED*, is an edit button....  that will do it...

I've been smoking salmon and trout for almost 30 years in Totem Smokers... now called Big Chief Smokers....   I think they smoke fish perfect...  no hassle... simple to use...  somewhat forgiving.... 

My almost 30 year old Totem....                                                        I just picked up one more for $20 on Craig's list..













Totem Smoker.jpeg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 6, 2017


















TOTEM 6-29-2016.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

I gotta agree with Dave on this one.

There are a ton of guys using Big Chief smokers for fish.

Al


----------



## runway1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Those sound great for fish but can it get to 260 for pork butt and ribs?  Or is there such an electric smoker that does both well?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yep big chiefs are great for smoking fish. I too have been using them for over 30 years for salmon and trout. 

Unfortunately that's about all the chief smokers are good for. The max temp is around 170-180 so you can't really smoke much else in them besides fish and jerky and some sausages. 

So if you're wanting to do ribs or chicken or brisket occasionally the MES is probably your best bet.

Another option that many like is the Smokinit pellet Smokers. There are quite a few happy owners here.


----------



## socalangler (Jan 7, 2017)

runway 1, have the same questions on another thread.  Perhaps between the two threads our questions will be answered!

As mentioned, the Smokin it #2 sounds like a great smoker.  Priced close to a MES 30 Sportsman Elite from BPS.  It is on my short list.  Why?  3 year warranty, 100% stainless steel construction, and generally great reviews.

Decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## idahopz (Jan 7, 2017)

Good luck on your decisions, gents - there are so many choices, and most if not all have their pros and cons.

I too am a Big Chief fan for doing smoked salmon and jerky, and got mine for $49 new back in the day. I purchased the B/C mostly because that is all I could afford at the time, and it has seen lots of fish and beef.  It is still going strong and has that beautiful mahogany patina inside. The only difference in using it today versus long ago is that I now use the Auber dual probe PID (that I normally use with the OBS) to control the temperature in the B/C - works quite well for producing salmon candy and jerky, and just about makes the process no muss/no fuss.

Unfortunately the B/C would not be good for butt or ribs.  My wife teases me because I have so many outdoor cooking devices, but I argue that I need them all because each is perfect for what it does. To do butt, I always use the Charbroil SRG (which cooks a variety of things quite well), and a pellet cooker for ribs.  I would use neither of these for smoked fish or jerky.  I've not personally found one that does it all, but then again, I'm a relative novice.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2017)

You are going to need at least 2 smokers...  One dedicated to fish, so you may as well get the best fish smoker around.... and the other for other stuff....    fish is too expensive to screw up...


----------



## runway1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Great input.  Thanks all, much appreciated!


----------



## runway1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Cajun Injector says:  Continuous temperature (100°F to 275°F).  How do these work?


----------



## socalangler (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> You are going to need at least 2 smokers...  One dedicated to fish, so you may as well get the best fish smoker around.... and the other for other stuff....    fish is too expensive to screw up...


so would you consider the Big Chief the best fish smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2017)

SoCalAngler said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > You are going to need at least 2 smokers...  One dedicated to fish, so you may as well get the best fish smoker around.... and the other for other stuff....    fish is too expensive to screw up...
> ...


Yes.... and I've smoked fish on dozens of smoking contraptions...   forgiving smoker...  Just does an outstanding job.....













DSCF1924.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017


















DSCF1925.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017


















Atl Sal in the smoker 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017





..













11-26 rum-brn sugar glazed.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017


















11-27 Atl Sal 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017






View media item 508412












11-27 Atl Sal 010.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017


















Money Atl Sal 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017





...













TROUT 9-27-2015 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017


















9-27-2015 Tongue - Fish 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017


















DSCF1925.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 7, 2017





 is smoking on his now...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256911/face-off-sockeye-salmon-vs-farmed-trout#post_1651398


----------

